# Grafik von Server laden?



## ScorpX (24. Jun 2005)

Wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen könnte:

Mein Applet soll mit 
	
	
	
	





```
getImage(getCodeBase(), filename)
```
 eine Grafik laden und im Applet anzeigen. Wenn ich die HTML Datei direkt öffne funktioniert es super, aber wenn ich die HTML Datei (und das Applet usw natürlich) auf den Webserver lade und die Seite aufrufe bekomme ich eine AccessControlException. Ich lese überall, dass Applets mit dem Server kommunizieren dürfen, von dem sie stammen. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2005)

Vermutlich baut dein Applet eine Verbindung zu einem fremden Server auf, um die Grafik zu laden.
Dafür ist zu wenig von deinem Code zu sehen.


----------



## ScorpX (24. Jun 2005)

Mit getCodeBase bekomme ich doch den Pfad zu meinem Applet. Die Grafiken sind in einem Unterordner des Applet -Verzeichnisses auf dem gleichen Server. Also müsste es doch eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## ScorpX (24. Jun 2005)

Sry! An den Grafiken lag es nicht.   

Das Problem ist wohl, das der FileInputStream bei einem Applet nicht funktioniert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2005)

Durchsuche doch bitte mal das Forum, dieses Thema wurde auch schon öfter behandelt.


----------

